# Korg nanoKontrol2 - how to setup this little mother?!?!



## tzilla (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi all, I'm trying to get virtual instruments within Digital Performer to respond volume and velocity control data from this new Korg nanoKontrol2. There's a good chance i'm a total doofus, but this is not intuitive to me. I've downloaded drivers, manuals, etc.

I've got the "Kontrol Editor" application. DP responds to basic stop/start/record, and volume of audio tracks, but so far not midi commands. 

The unit can be in "DAW" mode, or "CC" mode. The manual will say things like "To engage the desired mode, turn on the unit while pressing and holding down the button that corresponds to that mode." ummm. what?

Todd


----------



## tzilla (Nov 22, 2013)

and the award for the most technically boring question goes to.....ME!!


----------



## maraskandi (Nov 23, 2013)

It confused me too. I saw that the following information lists for different DAWs what button pushing process to take, and finally at the end the CC mode option.

So, the two options (in CC mode the markers and play stop buttons etc probably wont work, so perhaps try DAW mode and then if you need to change CCs open the editor and set them as you want, it's selfevident how to.


CC mode:

"While pressing and holding down the SET MARKER and CYCLE buttons, connect the USB cable from your computer to the nanoKONTROL2 and engage CC mode"


DAW mode i.e. MackieControl mode:

Digital Performer
1.
While pressing and holding down the SET MARKER and FF buttons, connect the USB cable from your computer to the nanoKONTROL2

Settings 
- From "Audio MIDI setup," open "MIDI Studio" then select "Add Device"
-Name the added device (eg., nanoKONTROL2DP)
-Connect the added device with the nanoKONTROL2 as shown in the picture in the manual
(nanoKONTROL2 at the top. with nanoKONTROL2DP at the bottom)
Open "Control Surface" window in DP then select "Mackie Control" for "Driver" and "Unit"
Select the nanoKONTROL2 ports for "MIDI"


Try the above and see if it starts working 



It is worth noting, that when you open the Korg Kontrol Editor, that if you get a 
"Failed to open the MIDI port." message, not to worry, you have likely got your DAW open. Close the DAW to make your changes, or note your CC assignments. The kontrol editor will fail to intiate properly if the daw is open and the device is in use.

Sometimes it won't work, or will stop working. Sometimes. Not often, but perhaps, sometimes.
In which case I have to restart the machine.
Other than that it's alright!


----------



## maraskandi (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck by the way!

And speaking of boring technicalities 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGfHoPvOi3g


----------



## Polarity (Dec 18, 2013)

I just bought the NanoKontrol2 a week ago.

For some strange reason on my system it's not seen by Cubase, VEPRO and even by the Kontrol Editor itself if I install the Korg USB specific drivers...
Unistalled all and reinstalled from scratch, leaving just the default driver that Win7 automatically installs when you turn it on first time: it works fine now.

I'm using it in CC mode, for using it with LASS, CineStrings, Omnisphere and so on...
not interested for Cubase/DAW mixer controller...

Anyway I remember that probably happened the same thing with the older NanoPad
(that actually I don't use since a long time... and probably I have to reinstall from scratch too)


----------



## steve3tc (May 24, 2017)

Polarity said:


> I just bought the NanoKontrol2 a week ago.
> 
> For some strange reason on my system it's not seen by Cubase, VEPRO and even by the Kontrol Editor itself if I install the Korg USB specific drivers...
> Unistalled all and reinstalled from scratch, leaving just the default driver that Win7 automatically installs when you turn it on first time: it works fine now.
> ...


Does anyone use a Nanokotrol 2. Iv been using it for awhile and it's been working fine. Though I just gave my computer an update, and now it's not working right. I tried re installing everything, but it's still not mapping the cc's. Usually all the lights are supposed to be on, but only two are working, as you can see below. Strangely it works as a control surface in logic, but on its own to control midi cc's it's not working at all. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## dathyr1 (May 24, 2017)

I was planning on getting this device, but sounds like it is not user friendly. Don't know if you guy have windows 10 machines and just got the big creators update. So I will keep reading hear to see how things go before I buy.
Good luck guys,
Dave


----------



## steve3tc (May 24, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> I was planning on getting this device, but sounds like it is not user friendly. Don't know if you guy have windows 10 machines and just got the big creators update. So I will keep reading hear to see how things go before I buy.
> Good luck guys,
> Dave


It's nice, and it worked for me for a while, not it's not. But if you're serious about composing, spend a little more money, and you can buy 100mm faders, which is really the way you want to go.


----------



## will_m (May 30, 2017)

It seems the main issue with the NK2 (on Windows at least) is that if you have more than 10 MIDI devices installed when installing the NK2 it will assign it a MIDI number and if that number is greater than 10 it won't be recognised by its own editor software. 

It comes with a tool that you can use to uninstall unused MIDI drivers in order to try and get it in that 1-10 slot. Bit of a pain indeed and mine had to be re-done after the Win 10 creator update.

It's a great little controller for the money but the software side is rubbish.


----------



## Rossy (May 2, 2020)

Just got it for my birthday today and gave up after about 2 hours. Will go back and try again later.


----------

